# Columbia Charger Rebuild



## partsguy (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I thought I would post pics of my latest rebuild. This 1985 Columbia Charger. It is supposed to go with my 1984 Carroll Shelby Edition Dodge Charger when it is done.

This was given a full mechanical restoration with parts from a donor 1986 Huffy my now-wife found in the trash.

It is almost done, I just need some hardware for the front brakes and a proper blue seat.

Before: Given to me by a friend, left to rot.


























Here it is now, nearly finished:


----------

